

Google Offers Free Airport WiFi during Holiday Season - vegasbrianc
http://www.freeholidaywifi.com/

======
mooism2
From the faq:

 _Q. What kind of information are you collecting about users with the
networks?

The network operators collect the information they need to run the network,
and Google will have access to some aggregate, non-personally identifiable
information._

That's remarkably vague.

